# First Kill With My AR-15 I Built



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Went to call coyotes this evening after working on fence all day. Got lazy and went to one of my deer blinds. Called for a while, no coyotes but 2 hogs came into the field from the pasture about 100 yds north of me. Shot this one first, 93 yds, DRT. The other ran about 15 yds and turned and looked at this one. Dropped him where he stood and was admiring my shot. He got up and headed for the pasture and I put another in him as he went through the fence. Went into the tall broomweeds trying to find him but the sun had already set and there was very little light so I decided I would go back tomorrow instead. Don't want to walk up on him if he wasn't dead yet.
This is the 5.56 bull barrel AR I built this year. I was shooting a 55 gr. Midway Dogtown hollow point I loaded to about 3000 fps. Did a good job I would say. Shot this one right behind the right jaw into the neck. Sorry about the poor pic, cell phone, nearly dark.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go bar-d, self satisfaction is a good feeling! I have a feeling many more will meet their fate from your AR project.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice shooting Danny. I thought for a minute Cat was your photographer.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks YD. Geez, poor ol Dave can't catch a break! By the time I decided to quit looking for the other hog and walked the half mile back to the truck, it was almost too dark to get any picture.

Next time I go out Rick, I am going to take the 6.8 SPC AR that I built for hog hunting. Probably won't see anything but coyotes then but, I bet the 6.8 will take care of them too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Nice shooting Danny. I thought for a minute Cat was your photographer.


 bar-d gave up using blackpowder flashtrays years ago!!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Set my head on fire one too may times!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

bar-d said:


> Set my head on fire one too may times!


 Thats funny, kinda tough on the hat supply?


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice going bar-d! I wanna talk 6.8 with you more soon. I am seriously considering this as my next AR build. Going to go back and re-read your blog posts on it. What was the total cost?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice going bar-d! I wanna talk 6.8 with you more soon. I am seriously considering this as my next AR build. Going to go back and re-read your blog posts on it. What was the total cost?


They're hot guys. Dad just sold a TC Contender Rifle barrel in 6.8 Rem/SPC for $200+ which is pretty steep for a used barrel let alone a Contender one. Getting to be more and more stuff out there for them being that they work on a standard .223/5.56 AR lower, though IMO I don't care much to have a rifle chambered for something it's not marked for.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice going bar-d! I wanna talk 6.8 with you more soon. I am seriously considering this as my next AR build. Going to go back and re-read your blog posts on it. What was the total cost?


 With the heavy barrel ff upper and bcg, 6 position stock, mags, lower from you and optics, somewhere around $850 to $900. Don't remember exactly as some of the stuff was ordered along with dies and reloading equipment and components, but that is a close estimate.
Going to take it out this evening after fencing practice.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Nice going bar-d! I wanna talk 6.8 with you more soon. I am seriously considering this as my next AR build. Going to go back and re-read your blog posts on it. What was the total cost?


By the way Chris, I did a lot of research before I built the 6.8 and my pick for the best value and best people to deal with was J&T Distributing. I have nothing but praise for their products and customer service. You might want to check them out. http://jtdistributing.net/store/kits_all.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On Guarde, bar-d!!


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

That is awesome! Looks like shot placement counts. Good job...on both the gun and the pig!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

ebbs said:


> They're hot guys. Dad just sold a TC Contender Rifle barrel in 6.8 Rem/SPC for $200+ which is pretty steep for a used barrel let alone a Contender one. Getting to be more and more stuff out there for them being that they work on a standard .223/5.56 AR lower, though IMO I don't care much to have a rifle chambered for something it's not marked for.


 My lower is not marked any specific caliber.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> My lower is not marked any specific caliber.


Pretty sure that spikes lower bar-d has on there is marked "multi".


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Pretty sure that spikes lower bar-d has on there is marked "multi".


 Correct Chris, you beat me to the punch.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> On Guarde, bar-d!!


On Guarde? I hope that ain't a challenge to a sword fight Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Only if you wear a blindfold and have to hop on one leg and I have a 6" longer epee than you. But you did say you were going out after fencing practice!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah Don, I figure a few more years of practice and I might get pretty good at it.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Nice looking AR bar-d really nice and great shooting. With the RR ive got it really likes the black hills 52 grain hp shot alot of diffrent shells before finding the one it really likes best or the one it shots best with.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

RoughNeck said:


> Nice looking AR bar-d really nice and great shooting. With the RR ive got it really likes the black hills 52 grain hp shot alot of diffrent shells before finding the one it really likes best or the one it shots best with.


Thanks RN. I have never shot any Black Hills. I have heard it is pretty good ammo. I have reloaded my own ammo for all my firearms for well over 30 years so I don't get to compare much factory ammo.


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Im wanting to learn the reloading part but so far my buddy has been doing it for the two of us,but he uses old brass and i dont want to put that threw my AR


----------

